# Shetland - how much land needed?



## anniedoherty (6 May 2007)

OH suggested today that we get a Shetland to keep the grass down in the orchard.  I have never had one before so I wonder if anyone could tell me how much land I need?  The orchard is about a third of an acre I think.


----------



## bellaM (6 May 2007)

Remember shetlands are extremely good doers, they are designed to eat very little, I take it this is an apple orchard, horses can OD on apples easily and get colic, it depends how good the grass is, if it is long or good you would have to top it first.


----------



## carthorse (6 May 2007)

Only problem is horses like company as they are herd animals, you can always give hay to an exercised  horse to make up for lack of food but I don't have any experience of keeping them in small space.I'm sure someone will give you more advise


----------



## anniedoherty (6 May 2007)

Thanks rosiep and carthorse.  Yes, it is an apple orchard mainly but I am thinking of cutting down most of the trees because they are old and just opening up the space instead.  

I am happy to get two ponies if the space allows because there wouldn't always be a horse in the paddock next to the orchard so you are quite right,  it wouldn't be fair to keep a pony on its own.  

I was wondering about other small breeds as well.  I have no experience of them so any advice would be welcome.


----------



## bellaM (6 May 2007)

Personally I don't think that native ponies make good lawn mowers, they really are very good doers, remember they can be just as time consuming as a big horse, how many apple trees are in this orchard? Small ponies have small stomachs, I'm just thinking of all those windfalls! I don't know much about sheep or goats but try looking into them, the only thing I can think of is if you fence off the trees and give the ponies exercise and top the grass too.


----------



## anniedoherty (6 May 2007)

Thank you again rosiep - There are 5 large cooking apple trees, a cherry, a pear, two miniature eating apple trees, a walnut tree and several damsons in the hedge.  Like I said, I am going to have a lot of the apple trees felled (probably just leave one) because they have not been managed well and are really old.  The apple trees are scattered all over the orchard but the miniature ones and the others are all around the edges. 

I don't think that damsons &amp; cherries would be eaten by horses would they?  Pears would, obviously, but that is a small tree and almost in the courtyard so I could fence off a large area around it.  I need to find out if walnuts could cause any problems although they don't tend to fall far from the tree and, again, this tree could easily be fenced off as it is near the bottom of the orchard by itself.

I like sheep and goats but I like looking after horses and I know a lot more about how to manage them.


----------



## Bex7 (6 May 2007)

I think your cherries would be safe, maybe a couple of shetlands, could even get minatures if worried about space. I would imagine that if there is a lot of grass in there already it would be prudent to mow or put some sheep in to graze it off first. x


----------



## anniedoherty (6 May 2007)

Thank you Bex7,  my OH drives around the orchard regularly on the ride-on mower so it is kept fairly short but it soon grows back.

I do like the idea of miniatures and am now looking for more info on the internet to see if they would be suitable.  I love the idea of having ponies at home to look after so its not really just about keeping the grass short if I am honest!


----------



## Mid (6 May 2007)

I would get a mini rather then a shetland - They don't have to eat much to get fat xD Same with most native ponies. Yeah, perhaps a fallabella would be better.


----------



## henryhorn (6 May 2007)

I'd get a couple of alpacas instead. The males (geldings) are from £400 and they are fantastic to have around. They wouln#t suffer from an overdose of apples either...


----------



## anniedoherty (6 May 2007)

Thanks henryhorn, I will investigate Alpacas - someone in one of the villages nearby breeds them and they look lovely all grazing out in the fields.  I will take a wander down later in the week to find out how much rooom they need!  I need to act quickly before OH changes his mind about me adding to the menagerie.  He's not got over the last time I went to the RSPCA rescue centre for a kitten and came back with 3 because they were all so cute.


----------

